# Which ones?



## Puck it (Nov 9, 2007)

*Head 06/07 Monster iM 88 Sw Skis 175cm*

or

Icelantic 2008 Pilgrim Park/Powder Skis 169cm

I live on the east coast.  I go out west once a year.  I am 5'10" 220lbs.  I am looking for a wider ski for the glades and deeper snow days.  I have a mid fat (K2 Recons).  

Any help?  

I have ruled out the magnums that I was considering.  Too much overlap with the current quiver stock.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 9, 2007)

My first pick would be the Head IM88, because its got a following and you KNOW it won't disappoint.
However, after reading more about the Icelantic, and seeing what its target market is,....................I think you should go for it.  Get the Icelantic!  At 90 in the waist, it will definitely take you away from overlap.  The specific purpose of this ski is to carve it up on icy conditions while it performs in the park, and handles powder and crud days adequately.
Do it!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 9, 2007)

They also would be a conversation piece and look great.  The shop suggested railflex for them give them more capability.  The shop said there was a slight edge to the 88's for the east coast.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 9, 2007)

Do you think "Bumpsis" is going to chime in again and tell me I need lessons again?


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 9, 2007)

Puck it said:


> Do you think "Bumpsis" is going to chime in again and tell me I need lessons again?


Who?  Bumpsis?  Lessons? 

See, I forget bad moments in time so easily!

You know, besides being a seemingly awesome selection of a ski for East Coast Versatility, Conversational implications, and such,.............sometimes you just gotta step out there and try something totally "out of the box" and embrace it!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 9, 2007)

Bumpsis was the guy saying that I didn't need more skis but maybe I was making up for bad skiing and needed lessons in my previous thread about the 88's and magnums.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 9, 2007)

Level Nine guys are steering to the pilgrim still based on my conversation with them. It will be more effective in different conditions.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 10, 2007)

Puck it said:


> Bumpsis was the guy saying that I didn't need more skis but maybe I was making up for bad skiing and needed lessons in my previous thread about the 88's and magnums.


Yea, I was being sarcastic about his PITA comment.



Puck it said:


> Level Nine guys are steering to the pilgrim still based on my conversation with them. It will be more effective in different conditions.



As I said on Epic, Spindrift is very knowledgeable about wide/BC skis, however, he has very little sensitivity to the EC conditions.  

My gut tells me to tell you,  "Go buy the Pilgrim!"
Do it!
Do it NOW!!!!


You're welcome!


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 13, 2007)

So?
Waiting for a report on the purchase!!!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 13, 2007)

I am still trying to decide.  The guys at my home ski shop are defintely pushing the 88's.  I am still weary of the Icelantic since I can not demo them.  The coice is still cloudy at this point.  

I am buying but may wait until I demo a pair of 88's up north.  I have called a couple of places and they have these to demo.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 13, 2007)

Is this where I'm supposed to call you a chicken?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





You know you're always going to wonder if you totally missed out on that icelantic?;-)

Shall I pick on you relentlessly until you take the leap of faith, excitement, and adventure and do something totally "out of the box"! ?

This is coming from a girl in Michigan on 400ft vert slopes and marginal snow who bought the BlueHouse 171 (94mm):roll:


Are we having fun yet?:lol:


----------



## Puck it (Nov 13, 2007)

Indifference is the word of the day.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 13, 2007)

Puck it said:


> Indifference is the word of the day.


Just don't forget to tell me/us, what you get when you get them!!!

Demo what you can and buy the one that puts the big Grin on your face!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 13, 2007)

Will do.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 14, 2007)

Leaning towards the Nomads now after talking with a couple more guys at EMS in North Conway.  I will probably order in the next week or so with the FF17 bindings for $49.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 20, 2007)

Ordered 168cms Nomdas yesterday with LD12's Railflex yesterday. WIll update everyone when I try them out.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 20, 2007)

Puck it said:


> Order 168cms Nomdas yesterday with LD12's Railflex yesterday.  WIll update everyone when I try them out.


----------

